# Does the color and brightness of aquarium light affects the colour of betta?



## jhc (Sep 10, 2014)

I have observed that when i keep White LED light of my betta tank on it turns it color to lighter shade, while if the lights are kept off it turns it color to more brighter and darker.

I dont know if the light is the reason behind this


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes colour and brightness will, in some cases dramatically, change the colour of fish. 

Basically this is to do with the brightness and temperature of the bulb used (the number on the box, like 6500k is the measure of the temperature). Whiter light will give a 'truer' reflection of colour. Blue lights will cool the colours while red will warm. Brighter white lights penetrate the water better so colours will be brighter to the eye. Although not noticable in most tanks (has to be a tad deeper than most home aquaria) the absorbtion of light becomes more noticeable. Red is absorbed first and blue last. So as a diver, within a few meters, red is lost completely. That is also why two bulbs of the same size but different 'temperature' light more or less of the aquarium. You would see this in very large aquaria too. Thats why their water always looks quite blue in those massive tanks.  

sorry, im a bit of a geek with this. I like my underwater photography while diving. >. < so if that was tmi I apologise. You just seem interested.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

My betta Atlas is red with purple. In the dark, he just looks red. 








But under lights, purple!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah I like how they look under lights better, because you can see the details, you fish is very pretty btw! He reminds me of my betta fireworks in my avatar pic lol. Goodluck!.


----------



## jhc (Sep 10, 2014)

BettaMummy87 said:


> Yes colour and brightness will, in some cases dramatically, change the colour of fish.
> 
> Basically this is to do with the brightness and temperature of the bulb used (the number on the box, like 6500k is the measure of the temperature). Whiter light will give a 'truer' reflection of colour. Blue lights will cool the colours while red will warm. Brighter white lights penetrate the water better so colours will be brighter to the eye. Although not noticable in most tanks (has to be a tad deeper than most home aquaria) the absorbtion of light becomes more noticeable. Red is absorbed first and blue last. So as a diver, within a few meters, red is lost completely. That is also why two bulbs of the same size but different 'temperature' light more or less of the aquarium. You would see this in very large aquaria too. Thats why their water always looks quite blue in those massive tanks.
> 
> sorry, im a bit of a geek with this. I like my underwater photography while diving. >. < so if that was tmi I apologise. You just seem interested.




Thats interesting information, but does small tanks have will have these effects? (mine is 2.5 gallon)

what i was guessing was the fish is trying to match the environment so it changes its color to lighter shade in white light


----------



## jhc (Sep 10, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> yeah I like how they look under lights better, because you can see the details, you fish is very pretty btw! He reminds me of my betta fireworks in my avatar pic lol. Goodluck!.



thanks a lot, he is still very small, dont know why he is know growing faster  

BTW I took him home 6 weeks ago


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

jhc said:


> Thats interesting information, but does small tanks have will have these effects? (mine is 2.5 gallon)
> 
> what i was guessing was the fish is trying to match the environment so it changes its color to lighter shade in white light


Yes, to some. The brightness will affect the look of things, obviously coloured LEDs (like my 3 Gal has blue LEDs) will colour the tank. Extremes of other colours will show. Minor temperature differences are more noticeable as a brightness change (I'll try and find a photo to show this, momentarily), a small change in colour of the fish or even not noticable to the human eye at all. The plants will notice though. 

EDIT: 
Old: Blue Tank with T8 Daylight (Approx 6500K) tube bulbs:









New: Blue Tank with T5HO Powerglo (18000K I think):









The tank is in the same place, and this was taken with the same phone, from the same chair. I couldnt get a clear photo before as the phone was struggling to get enough light (hence the blurring)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Right, Mummy. 6500K (Kelvin, color temperature) is supposed to mimic tropical sun at noon. It's considered the most accurate color rendition. I've heard plants like it best.

18000K is usually used for reef and other SW applications. How's it working for you?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hallyx said:


> Right, Mummy. 6500K (Kelvin, color temperature) is supposed to mimic tropical sun at noon. It's considered the most accurate color rendition. I've heard plants like it best.
> 
> 18000K is usually used for reef and other SW applications. How's it working for you?


I need to double check (the box is outide and its raining) but that looked like the box when I googled it XD I thought it seemed high too, but I cannot find any evidence that my bulb manufacturer makes the 24" T5HO in 6500 D: So God only knows what I have in there! Pmsl. Must check, I was sure I wrote it down somewhere too!


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

BettaMummy87 said:


> Yes colour and brightness will, in some cases dramatically, change the colour of fish.
> 
> Basically this is to do with the brightness and temperature of the bulb used (the number on the box, like 6500k is the measure of the temperature). Whiter light will give a 'truer' reflection of colour. Blue lights will cool the colours while red will warm. Brighter white lights penetrate the water better so colours will be brighter to the eye. Although not noticable in most tanks (has to be a tad deeper than most home aquaria) the absorbtion of light becomes more noticeable. Red is absorbed first and blue last. So as a diver, within a few meters, red is lost completely. That is also why two bulbs of the same size but different 'temperature' light more or less of the aquarium. You would see this in very large aquaria too. Thats why their water always looks quite blue in those massive tanks.
> 
> sorry, im a bit of a geek with this. I like my underwater photography while diving. >. < so if that was tmi I apologise. You just seem interested.


That was a very interesting and informative post.  Thanks for writing that up as a response. I love learning new things on here.


----------



## jhc (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes, i switched to a filament bulb from white LED.

Two benefits....

1. IT provides heat to keep water warm
2. My fish looks brighter in yellow light


----------

